# AxMen season 5! Whats in store for us now?



## ChainsawmanXX

I have a friend on my facebook, we have a couple things in common and one of them is he's a horse logger. A very nice man he is! Well he is going to be the next guy to be on ax men yes sir! Horse logging is gonna be the next thing on ax men now! I will not tell you his name or where he lives lol. But When the show comes on do not criticize him, he is a good guy, and horse logging is hard and lots of accidents happen. 
I feel good, I know someone personally on Axmen! LOL


----------



## mesquite dog

Excellent! I`ve been wishing they would do some horse logging on there..... and quit showing those idiots in Florida!


----------



## deeker

Well, then please keep us updated.

Kevin


----------



## Lookin4lunkers

Nice...That should be interesting


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Does anybody know when the new season starts?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

a. palmer jr. said:


> Does anybody know when the new season starts?



I heard end of November/beginning of December?


----------



## MiracleRepair

That part should be good, as long as their is no fake drama in it. But they will probably make up some love triangle between him, his wife, and his horse.:msp_scared:


----------



## Den69RS96

Just saw a commerical for the new season. Starts in January


----------

